# Echo CS-341 review



## caotropheus (Mar 16, 2010)

I am not a big chainsaw guru like you fellows around here, but I'll try to do my best to post a review on my CS-341 that worked with me already 50 hours. So here it goes a beginners perspective. 

*Weight and dimensions:*












With 35 cm bar, chain, fueled and oil loaded 4.5 kg. Power head length 26 cm, width 18 cm (does not include side handle) and height 21 cm including top handle. Over all length including 35 cm bar and rear belt ring 59 cm.

*Overall aspect:*

Compact saw, delivered in a small package, but in an old fashion design.

*Construction quality:*

All the mechanical parts are wrapped in plastic covering. This plastic cover does not give a sense of solidity but until now the saw did not disintegrated or broke anywhere. I do not like the way the clutch cover fits the main saw body. The fit is not tight and leaves a small gap that allows oil chain to pass on to the top of the power head. This oil works like a magnet to sawdust and debris. 






As you can see by the picture, the debris settles by the air entrance and it is sucked into the air filter. This obliges you to clean the air filter every other tank or so. Comparing with my Stihl 270 or past Stihl 009L the way air is channeled into the air filter is not efficient enough to avoid debris.
The chain brake handle is hold by a single pivot (external clutch) to the clutch cover. It gives an aspect of fragility but it is sturdy and solid and preforms its job perfectly. Personally I enjoy more internal clutch saws, which chain brake handles are double pivoted.
I broke already a clutch cover pin, I think they are a bit on the "thin side", probably I am being a bit too spoiled on this issue.

*Handling:*

Very well planned top handle, allowing you to work single handed with the saw. I've seen the use of top handle saws mainly in orchards and this possibility of single handed operation is a great plus in orchard pruning. When handling the saw above your shoulders height, it is very easy to put the saw in a position that will avoid exhaust gases strait into your face.

*Bang for the buck:*

One of the best in the market.

*Work performance:*

Definitely not a Dolmar 7900 in weight/hp ratio! But, because the saw is not so heavy, center of gravity is well located under the top handle I don't complain much about the weight/hp ratio. I would appreciate an extra 0.5 hp or so. 
Oh yes, these saws "know" how to oil the bar! Beside that, you can adjust manually the oil flow in this saw.
Nice anti-vibration mechanism, making the saw comfortable to use.
A silencer mod is a must. It arrives from the factory with a net spark arrest that clogs very fast. It requires you brake this net and allow the saw to breath properly.






I tried to stop the saw by blocking the air entrance and did not manage. The saw sucks air from the air filter cover gaps, so, no need to enlarge the air entrances. 
I already cut firewood with this saw on both live and dead trees. No problem at all, it can tackle any 30 cm - 40 cm diameter tree. Anyhow, one should take into consideration that this is not a bucking saw. I suggest a pause in work once in a while. Once I had symptoms of the saw warming up when I was cutting 40 cm logs. The saw also did not idle. After I opened the flywheel cover, I had lots of gunk between the cylinder fins. Cleaned all this gunk with a small screw driver and compressed air and the saw preformed as good as new!
I also like the fuel autonomy. Even cutting "big" logs I manage to work for about 40 to 45 min with a single tank of gas. 
Once I made the mistake of putting bar oil (4 stroke gas engine oil) in the fuel reservoir instead of the bar reservoir! I was in the field without fuel, so I decided to run the saw without cleaning the fuel tank! The fuel/oil ration was about 10/1. The saw would not idle, it smoked a bit, but it worked. Got home, replaced the "oily" fuel by fresh fuel, fired the saw, twice pressed the throttle for a second or so and here we go, as good as new! 

*Overall rating*

8.5 out of 10 stars.


----------



## ChippersTreeSvc (Mar 17, 2010)

These are awesome saws. We have 4 of them and they all work great.


----------



## Team FAST (Mar 20, 2010)

Great review! I think it is a fine performing saw an eminently handy. I think it handles 80% of the work I do around my property which is typically cutting wood under 8" in diameter,


----------



## caotropheus (Mar 20, 2010)

Team FAST said:


> I think it handles 80% of the work I do around my property which is typically cutting wood under 8" in diameter,



I think I can be included within the same situation. After all I just cut firewood, and most of my firewood comes from orchards with an average forest tree here and there. That is why I think the 341 is so handy. Always inside the car ready to be used!


----------



## HLC03 (Dec 10, 2010)

> I do not like the way the clutch cover fits the main saw body. The fit is not tight and leaves a small gap that allows oil chain to pass on to the top of the power head. This oil works like a magnet to sawdust and debris.



I just bought myself a CS-341 with a 14" bar from my local Echo dealer, made the same mistake of putting the bar oil in the gas tank. I own a CS-400 with a muffler mod a la Team Fast, the thing is a little 40cc beast. But back to the CS-341 I quick emptied the bar oil out of the fuel tank and wiped it completely dry with a clean bandanna. Put in my normal mix of 93 Octane and RedMax 2stroke red bottle earl. The 341 fired on the first pull. I love this little guy so far. The thing the OP was saying about how the clutch cover fits the main saw body is DEAD right. Its not an extremely powerful saw but it is extremely wield-able, if that makes any sense. 

I took the muffler apart before I even ran it through any wood and it looks like the same type of cat that was in my CS-400. I think I'm going to do a muffler mod just like the one I did on my 400, drill out the cat, cut bigger opening, leave stock screen on. I really hope that gives this saw the same kind of grunt it gave my cs-400 when I did that mod. heres the link to that thread if you are interested it Team Fast gives some rad slides and actually uses a Flow Bench to quantify the results pretty awesome stuff. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=129928 <--linkski

oh, and to the OP GREAT REVIEW. DEAD ON MAN!

Adam
:chainsawguy:


----------



## Bob Wright (Dec 10, 2010)

Guess i need to buy one...Bob


----------



## HLC03 (Dec 11, 2010)

Bob Wright said:


> Guess i need to buy one...Bob



yeah pretty cool little saw. hey bob in your signature it says you have 9 cs-60s. can you post up a pic here or give me a link. that would be quite an awesome sight. guess you really are an echo nut... hehehe

Adam


----------



## TrillPhil (Dec 11, 2010)

I have 2 300s and 2 340s... Very nice little saws for the money I have in them. But no comparison to a 200t, unless it's with a dull chain. Not sure what difference between a 340, 3400, and a 341 is, I don't think there is any.


----------



## mountainlake (Dec 12, 2010)

HLC03 said:


> I just bought myself a CS-341 with a 14" bar from my local Echo dealer, made the same mistake of putting the bar oil in the gas tank. I own a CS-400 with a muffler mod a la Team Fast, the thing is a little 40cc beast. But back to the CS-341 I quick emptied the bar oil out of the fuel tank and wiped it completely dry with a clean bandanna. Put in my normal mix of 93 Octane and RedMax 2stroke red bottle earl. The 341 fired on the first pull. I love this little guy so far. The thing the OP was saying about how the clutch cover fits the main saw body is DEAD right. Its not an extremely powerful saw but it is extremely wield-able, if that makes any sense.
> 
> I took the muffler apart before I even ran it through any wood and it looks like the same type of cat that was in my CS-400. I think I'm going to do a muffler mod just like the one I did on my 400, drill out the cat, cut bigger opening, leave stock screen on. I really hope that gives this saw the same kind of grunt it gave my cs-400 when I did that mod. heres the link to that thread if you are interested it Team Fast gives some rad slides and actually uses a Flow Bench to quantify the results pretty awesome stuff. http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=129928 <--linkski
> 
> ...



After muff modding my CS400 cut times went from 15 second to 8 or 9, hugh improvement. That little saw cut faster than my Husky Rancher 55 now, I think the NK chain helps some.  Steve


----------



## HLC03 (Dec 16, 2010)

*oh the addiction*

guess what guys? I just 15mins ago traded someone I found on philly craigslist a samsung netbook i got for doing a job some time ago that i barely use for a Brand NEW in Box Echo CS-300, and $40 cash on top. Can't beat that. The box is kinda beat but the saw was as promised 14inch bar, new oregon no kick chain, a no fluids run through it. I got an e-mail last night after several back and fourths asking me if I wanted him to pour gas in a fire it up. This was at midnight and I was in bed already. I called him first thing this morning when I read that and he said he waited for my response. So thanks dude for not messing up this saw. Probably would have used straight gas or something. I think I'm gonna let it sit considering I just last week bought a 341. And maybe I will sell it, or trade it. This spring I'm gonna need a big felling saw such as a Stilhl 660, or Husky 395xp, I was also considering a Dolmar 7900, or Husky 372xp. Any opinions on that? Anyway I'm enjoying the ride down this long slippery slope.

Later,
Adam


----------



## TrillPhil (Dec 16, 2010)

have another netbook? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## shoe'r (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm have a line on a GREY (not orange) CS 341, anybody know anything about them. I can pick it up for $50.


----------

